# Wilfa Svart burr issue



## John Corcoran (Apr 25, 2020)

I took apart my Wilfa Svart grinder, did a bit of cleaning and reset things as normal, something I've done several times before.

My next set of grounds was full of boulders on my usual 'T' of 'FILTER' setting.

Setting to a finer setting produces finer coffee with no boulders, but there's now a very disconcerting noise being made in those finer settings that sounds like the burrs are being damaged in the process.

I'm going to refrain from using it until fixed, because this sounds like it must be damaging the burrs. I've taken the burrs out and replaced them in case that was done wrong the first time.

Video to demonstrate what I mean, noise wise - the initial setting is how it normally sounds - all healthy. Finer settings sound like something is going wrong, and the finest setting sounds terrible.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Well it sounds as if the burrs are touching,

I am not all that familiar with this specific model though. I would just try the reseat the burrs again.


----------



## Mlockhart (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi John - I have just started to have the same. Did you manage to get to the bottom of it? Cheers. Malcolm


----------



## Florian Will (4 mo ago)

Hallo, I have the same problem here. Any chance, that there was a solution to the problem? Greetings !


----------

